# Little things you noticed!



## denicrossing (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm making this thread to ask you guys, if there are any little things you noticed that are new in this game. 
For example:
I noticed that fish don't swim under the bridges anymore. And I noticed that, when a villager has an instrument in their house and you play it, they will applaud. 

Are there any things you noticed?


----------



## katie. (Jun 16, 2013)

When you're donating to the Museum, it blacks out what you've already donated


----------



## Wyveria (Jun 16, 2013)

when you water the flowers they actually perk up a little! the highlights get brighter.
and i love how isabelle does that little smile when you leave the town hall!


----------



## katie. (Jun 16, 2013)

If you find something when you look in your villagers drawers they offer to give it to you for free


----------



## Sam (Jun 16, 2013)

Frogs don't use umbrellas in the rain, and villagers plant flowers! <3


----------



## Lisha (Jun 16, 2013)

When Isabelle moves around, if you listen closely - you can hear her hairbells jingling. It's so cute! ; u;

Oh yeah, once you donate a piranha - go to the tank it's in. It will chase you and bop its head against the glass to try and get you.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 16, 2013)

Villagers wave goodbye to you when you leave their house. It's pretty dang cute yo.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 16, 2013)

When you get too close to a mantis while it's on a flower, it rears up in defense! It's so cute! xD


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 17, 2013)

i noticed that if theres a message you havent read on the bulletin board at night theres an owl on top of it instead of the other bird


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Jun 17, 2013)

When you start the game if your character is wearing long sleeves they sometimes sweat a little. Happened to me mostly during the day.


----------



## Bones (Jun 17, 2013)

Jrrj15 said:


> Villagers wave goodbye to you when you leave their house. It's pretty dang cute yo.



Some also bow. (maybe it's dependent on their personality? -shrugs-)

Some villagers will get *so* angry when you push them or hit them with a net, that they will literally stand there and shake out of sheer frustration. I laughed so damn hard when I realized it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lisha said:


> When Isabelle moves around, if you listen closely - you can hear her hairbells jingling. It's so cute! ; u;
> 
> Oh yeah, once you donate a piranha - go to the tank it's in. It will chase you and bop its head against the glass to try and get you.



Lol I love this.


----------



## Maerzay (Jun 17, 2013)

You can see characters' footprints now. Especially cute when it's an animal with paws and they walk on the sand where you can really see it.


----------



## Sir.Sims (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow... so many small (yet amazing) details! This is one main reasons why I love this game so much. 

Keep posting!


----------



## Julie (Jun 17, 2013)

When I was visiting Biskit, he let me choose something to buy from his house. I asked for his ukulele but he said he couldn't part with it. The next day I get a letter in the mail from Biskit with a present saying that he saw me eyeing something in his house and that he wanted me to have it. He gave me his ukulele as a gift! I don't know if it was a coincidence, but it was beyond cute.


----------



## Marceline (Jun 17, 2013)

I noticed one of my villagers skipping and dancing around my town whilst whistling my town tune! (':


----------



## FruitTree (Jun 17, 2013)

I love all the little details in this game!
I noticed that the sound of walking with regular shoes vs rain boots in the rain is different. Also, when you walk into the museum, there is a general theme when you're in the lobby but when you go into an exhibit, there is a different track laid over the main theme (ex. for the fossils, the extra track is a heavy drum line atop the lobby theme, aquatic is a synth/strings-ish track over the lobby theme).
Also, when you trip on the beach it leaves a mark in the sand!  I don't know why that's so exciting for me, but it is.
Also, when you shake fruit from a tree, the sound of it hitting the ground when it's raining vs. not raining is different. Same with shoveling dirt. Very satisfying! Haha.


----------



## blueC (Jun 17, 2013)

I noticed that you can fish off a cliff by the waterfall.


----------



## Wallytehcat (Jun 17, 2013)

When you pay off a mortgage at the post office, Pelly will clap for you when you do that victory dance for paying off a mortgage.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 17, 2013)

When you're fishing and catch something the villagers will clap if they watch!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also when you walk on the beach your footprints are there and you can even see toe marks so cute!


----------



## stormybabe (Jun 17, 2013)

I love how the villagers are shaking the trees everyso often themselves, and they get sad when nothing falls out XD


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 17, 2013)

When your villagers are sneaking up on bugs and you talk to them, they'll get angry.
Happened to me with Ankha... it sort of scared me a little bit.


----------



## Wish (Jun 17, 2013)

CYRUS HAS A DRAWING OF REESE ON HIS DESK HOW CUTE IS THAT


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 17, 2013)

When it rains, Digby is wearing a coat! Super cute!


----------



## violetneko (Jun 17, 2013)

I like it when villagers react to your emoticons. Sometimes they do it with you 
One time I emoti-sneezed in the museum and Blathers looked at my person in surprise XD


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 17, 2013)

I love the fact that Timmy/Tommy will always comment on little things like not having a point system or providing the best service possible for their customers. It makes them even cuter than they already are.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 17, 2013)

The sound of running on the stone is different when you are barefoot vs. wearing shoes.

When it's raining and you are running on the beach, you see wet sand being kicked up behind you.


----------



## Niya (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> When your villagers are sneaking up on bugs and you talk to them, they'll get angry.
> Happened to me with Ankha... it sort of scared me a little bit.



Once Coco was sneaking up on a bug and I pulled out my net and caught it myself..she did the shocked emote and then walked away!


----------



## Envy (Jun 17, 2013)

Julie said:


> When I was visiting Biskit, he let me choose something to buy from his house. I asked for his ukulele but he said he couldn't part with it. The next day I get a letter in the mail from Biskit with a present saying that he saw me eyeing something in his house and that he wanted me to have it. He gave me his ukulele as a gift! I don't know if it was a coincidence, but it was beyond cute.



It's not. They do keep track of which items you said you were interested in. One time I did the same thing, and when talking to them later they said they knew I was looking at an item of theirs (one that I had asked if I could buy) and they gave it to me for free.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 17, 2013)

I've enjoyed watching animals sneak up on bugs and when I go in for the catch they're shocked.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 17, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> When your villagers are sneaking up on bugs and you talk to them, they'll get angry.
> Happened to me with Ankha... it sort of scared me a little bit.



They'll essentially tell you to piss off if you talk to them when they're fishing XD


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 17, 2013)

I love how the villagers fish and catch bugs and stuff now, so cute! 
Also how they actually go into shops instead of hanging around outside... that used to frustrate me so much!
I seem to fall over a lot more in NL than in previous games?
Oh and villagers asked for different errands like getting fruit


----------



## Amber (Jun 17, 2013)

Has anyone noticed fleas on their villagers? It's so funny when you catch the flea they look so shocked.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2013)

AmberFaux said:


> Has anyone noticed fleas on their villagers? It's so funny when you catch the flea they look so shocked.



That was also in old games too, but I don't think they got fleas as often.


----------



## Fresh (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah the fleas are more then usual now. Bud has them the most lol


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jun 17, 2013)

I notice villagers wave when you leave their houses.


----------



## Fresh (Jun 17, 2013)

3DS Lover said:


> I notice villagers wave when you leave their houses.



Yeah it was so awkward when they just give a blank stare and left in silence


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 17, 2013)

When you trip on the beach, a big mark shows


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jun 17, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> When you trip on the beach, a big mark shows



I just tried that! little things I love! haha


----------



## Bambi (Jun 17, 2013)

When you select "nothing" That your character doesn't need anything or doesn't want to buy something they close their eyes and shake their head. Not sure if this is new or not but it is so cute!


----------



## moonbox (Jun 17, 2013)

Jrrj15 said:


> Villagers wave goodbye to you when you leave their house. It's pretty dang cute yo.



and also there are birds in front of a new shop  The owl comes at night on the bulletin


----------



## Niya (Jun 17, 2013)

The grass grows back at LIGHT SPEED. Also, whenever you get your furniture re-upholstered, the leaf in your pocket turns red instead of green!


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 17, 2013)

I like how if you have the wet suite on, but you're on land, and you press "A" you're character acts like they are swimming! That's cute to me!


----------



## chronic (Jun 17, 2013)

I noticed that different lamps have different light colors when you turn them on in your house


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 17, 2013)

It's a lot easier now to tell a difference between a real and a fake painting when you shop at Redd's :3.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 17, 2013)

When you put tools on the ground they are now in little labelled cases


----------



## Snizzle (Jun 17, 2013)

Animals wave good bye when you leave their home.


----------



## Ymir (Jun 17, 2013)

If any of your neighbors walks across a brown patch on the ground, it's not just circle footprints but the footprint of the animal they are! Your footprint also shoes up if you're barefoot.


----------



## Bea (Jun 17, 2013)

I was snooping in Merry's fridge and she gave me the backyard pool that was in there.


----------



## Julie (Jun 17, 2013)

TheFarmboy said:


> It's a lot easier now to tell a difference between a real and a fake painting when you shop at Redd's :3.



and some of the fake paintings are actually quite hilarious!


----------



## Bea (Jun 17, 2013)

Pelly claps for you if you pay off your loan. I don't know if Phyllis does as well. (Probably not.)


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 18, 2013)

I like the little whisper expressions the nooklings do at the ends of their sentences... so shiny


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2013)

Bea said:


> Pelly claps for you if you pay off your loan. I don't know if Phyllis does as well. (Probably not.)



She doesn't


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2013)

Most likely noticed by the majority of players, I think it's absolutely adorable how when you end a multiplayer session your player waves goodbye to the train.

Also if you fall in a pitfall while Isabelle is following you, she gets shocked then worried while watching you.


----------



## Emrys (Jun 18, 2013)

I know this was in past games, villagers nicknaming you, but I actually got to choose my nickname and when I become rather good friends with another animal, they'll run up to me and kindly ask me if they can call me the new name as well c:
They all seem so excited too, it's positively adorable.
And also kind of amusing because as a joke I made Cyrano call me "My BFF" so now half of my villagers refer to me as such.


Such cutie patooties I swear.

Oh, and I noticed that when you're in Re-Tail and you have something up on the flea market, it's very easy to steer an animal in the direction of your item and convince them to buy it. Then they'll just pay you in person c:


----------



## Imbri (Jun 18, 2013)

If you have a moray eel in the Museum, it'll try to attack you when you walk up to the tank.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emrys said:


> I know this was in past games, villagers nicknaming you, but I actually got to choose my nickname and when I become rather good friends with another animal, they'll run up to me and kindly ask me if they can call me the new name as well c:
> They all seem so excited too, it's positively adorable.
> And also kind of amusing because as a joke I made Cyrano call me "My BFF" so now half of my villagers refer to me as such.



Oh, dear! Peggy has started calling me "schmoopy". I hope everyone else in town doesn't start doing that!!!


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 18, 2013)

I like how if I am wearing my headphones, the sound is in stereo and I can distinguish a direction for sounds like bubbles while I am swimming.


----------



## Rendra (Jun 18, 2013)

When you are on the island, the clock doesn't show, so I loose track of time. I plan on being on the island for about an hour, and then come to find out I've been there for over 2 hours sometimes even 3.


----------



## capsaicin (Jun 18, 2013)

I noticed how the fish don't swim/hide under the bridges anymore. I didn't really play CF, but I remember this being a huge annoyance in WW when fishing. Glad they got rid of it.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jun 18, 2013)

Your character nods their head in rhythm with the music when DJ KK is in club LOL :')


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 18, 2013)

I love how villagers wave when you leave their house. Also how the villager will act shocked if you catch a bug in front of them.

On a more useful note, I love how the museum allows you to donate multiple items at once and how it greys out the items you've already donated.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 18, 2013)

When you get the dream mansion, a new little sound of jingling outside bells can be heard on Main Street c:


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 18, 2013)

I like how when you're choosing a spot for a new Public Work, and Isabelle is following you around, you can hear her little bell hair tie thingy! <3


----------



## Nami (Jun 18, 2013)

I love how if you aren't wearing shoes or socks, you make actual footprints. It's adorable in the sand.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 18, 2013)

It was raining in my town today and I had *eight* dig spots! 4 fossils, 3 gyroids and a pitfall seed.

Also, the way the neighbor's eye colors change when they have something to tell me creeps me out.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 18, 2013)

Some of the stuff in here was in previous games, such as villagers planting flowers and the music in the museum changing depending on which room you're in.

Also, I love how your neighbors will comment on their own furniture. Cherry told me she liked having a big bed in the corner cause she sprawls out. I also walked in on a villager sitting on a stool in front of an upright piano and they were talking about how they were practicing!


----------



## TOASTY (Jun 18, 2013)

I've noticed that the animals seem to be aware when they're near someone else's house and make various comments about it. For example, Dora mentioned something about Blanche's house when we were standing outside it, and Butch was walking around Julian's house saying that he was looking for pitfall seeds because Julian was afraid his house was surrounded by them.


----------



## Eloise (Jun 18, 2013)

How you can hear raindrops on the roof when it's raining and you're inside a building.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 18, 2013)

The color of the dust kicked up changes depending on if you are running on grass or dirt. For grass it is more white, and on dirt it is brownish. When wearing dresses, the character runs in a more girly way, but for skirts and other types of clothing, the character runs normally.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 18, 2013)

When you do an emote from your joke book surrounding villagers will replicate the same emote! For example, I was in retail and frowned near Cyrus and he frowned as well!


----------



## duuckkiee (Jun 18, 2013)

In the museum, if you donated a Golden Stag & a Horned Hercules, they battle on the tree stump & usually one bug flips on its back! : )


----------



## Robert (Jun 18, 2013)

I liked how they touched upon that ol' backstory between Nook and Sable.


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 20, 2013)

When villagers are happy, they whistle the town tune!


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't know if someone else has mentioned this or not but I remember in Wild World sometimes when you cast your fishing line and it hit the fish/or too close to the fish the fish would be scared away and that no longer happens.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 20, 2013)

i dont know if this was mentioned already but when you play a instrument in a villagers house when you finish they clap for you...lol its cute


----------



## Snoozebutton (Jun 20, 2013)

I love how mosquitos don't interupt fishing anymore.  Makes fishing a lot easier.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Not so much something I noticed, but things that were amusing to me...

1. At Re-tail when a villager is asking you if they should buy something of yours and you have the option to respond, "BUY MY STUFF!" 

2. Once a villager came up to me and asked me if I wanted to buy something of hers with a menacing look on her face, and one option to respond was, "Seems Legit."*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snoozebutton said:


> I love how mosquitos don't interupt fishing anymore.  Makes fishing a lot easier.



*Yeah they do! I lost a catch because of one the other day.*


----------



## Snoozebutton (Jun 20, 2013)

Really? It seemed to me, that they waited until i stopped fishing. Haven't lost a caught through them yet, so i thought they got rid of that.


----------



## sydney (Jun 20, 2013)

The extent of interior decorating skills the villagers have is way more intense....


----------



## Haihappen (Jun 20, 2013)

I love the different variations of the music in the game when it's raining :3 so lovely ~


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 20, 2013)

All the male deer have different antlers. Eriks is most obvious and almost moose like, and now I have both Bruce and Zell in my town you can see Zell has zigzagging antlers and Bruces curve back. 

Also Zell has different coloured ears, which looks so much cuter than if they matched.

EDIT: Also the Black/white/sepia/whatever options on your photo card by holding buttons as it takes the shot. Though I did want a picture myself...


----------



## Rorelorelei (Jun 21, 2013)

I know someone posted about the lamps giving off different colors of light already, but I noticed that different color light will shine out your windows. When I have my lotus lamp on and the overhead lights off the light in my windows is pink. When the overhead light is on it's the normal light color.


----------



## Sea (Jun 21, 2013)

I love how when I'm taking a photo using the L and R buttons, sometimes my character blinks or squints just as I'm taking the shot.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 21, 2013)

(Don't know if this has been mentioned yet)

During singleplayer, if you repeatedly tap the B button while Kapp'n sings, you can skip it, making for a much quicker trip.


----------



## kimmy27 (Jun 21, 2013)

duuckkiee said:


> In the museum, if you donated a Golden Stag & a Horned Hercules, they battle on the tree stump & usually one bug flips on its back! : )



Really? That's so cute!! haha.

And I love how they made a lot of meme references xD It alsways makes me laugh. 

And I know it's been mentioned, but I really like how they wave when you leave. It's just too cute!


----------



## Mr 1980's (Jun 21, 2013)

It rained for the first time in my town yesterday and I loved the squelch noise the fruit made when it dropped on the ground.

It's the little things, I think, rather than the big things that give AC it's magic.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 21, 2013)

Imbri said:


> If you have a moray eel in the Museum, it'll try to attack you when you walk up to the tank.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, dear! Peggy has started calling me "schmoopy". I hope everyone else in town doesn't start doing that!!!



Peggy tried to name me schmoopy as well!  I told her no...Keaton and Peggy call me darling now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kcrojas777 said:


> *Yeah they do! I lost a catch because of one the other day.*



I believe your mistaken.  Maybe you prematurely reeled in the lure and then got bit.  The mosquito will hover there and wait for you to finish.


----------



## Snoozebutton (Jun 21, 2013)

Ah, thanks, Jesirawr. I really watched out for it yesterday evening and they waited for me to finish too. Love that feature.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 21, 2013)

Not sure if this was always obvious or not but if you hit L or R when taking your photo in the photo booth it can make it sepia or black and white.


----------



## Lanaidra (Jun 21, 2013)

I love how the villagers will stop what they're doing in order to smell the flowers.  Its adorable.


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 22, 2013)

This seems like such a small addition that I didn't really appreciate it until now....

but it's really cute how villager houses (and your own) have little fences surrounding them now.


----------



## Vongola Primo (Jun 22, 2013)

If you dig a hole next to a tree trunk than sit on the trunk and get off in the direction of the hole you'll fall into it like a pitfall.


----------



## Arowen (Jun 22, 2013)

Bettina asked me to bury her time capsule yesterday so she wouldn't be tempted to dig it up. It went in with my letters, and I buried it by Jays house, but when I went and looked for it today the little dig mark was gone! 

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 22, 2013)

Kitsch said:


> When it rains, Digby is wearing a coat! Super cute!



So cute but I so feel sorry for him just standing there all day. I sometimes want to give him something to sit on.

When a villager walks while in the house you hear the sound of nails scratching the floor if the have nails on their feet. There are different sounds for different feet/hooves/paws etc.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2013)

Arowen said:


> Bettina asked me to bury her time capsule yesterday so she wouldn't be tempted to dig it up. It went in with my letters, and I buried it by Jays house, but when I went and looked for it today the little dig mark was gone!
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?



It's a time capsule...meaning it will take days, weeks, or even months before you can dig it up and give it back. The dig spot disappeared so you wouldn't forget that you buried a time capsule there and accidentally dig it up early. When the dig spot returns, you dig it up and bring it back to the person who asked you to bury it and then they will open it.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 22, 2013)

When you play a musical instrument in your house or a villager's house, they will clap for you! Too cute haha


----------



## Arowen (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Rorelorelei (Jun 22, 2013)

Just like you leave footprints if you take your shoes off and walk in the mud/sand, your villagers will have appropriate shaped footprints. Cube left penguin shaped footprints XD


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 22, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> It's a time capsule...meaning it will take days, weeks, or even months before you can dig it up and give it back. The dig spot disappeared so you wouldn't forget that you buried a time capsule there and accidentally dig it up early. When the dig spot returns, you dig it up and bring it back to the person who asked you to bury it and then they will open it.



Aww, that's awesome!  Hope one of my villagers asks me to do that for them.


----------



## NinjaNin (Jun 22, 2013)

I remember one time I found a lost item and basically it was a little baggy and you couldn't know What was inside or who it belonged too so you had to ask around and see if you could find the owner for it. It was a nice little adventure where you had to go and find the person. Kind of like a treasure hunt. But they never tell you whats in the darn thing so the mystery is forever. 

Another little thing is that the animals are more interactive. If you fall into a pit hole or are holding a net or watering can they are more likely to notice and lots of times I see them pull out their own equipment after seeing me. The animals also place many flowers of the same kind near each other. 

Cant wait to see the little things that everyone else posted.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (Jun 22, 2013)

If you time it just right, if you dig a hole right as someone walks over the hole you are digging, they will fall into it like it is a pitfall. I have done this with my brother online. Funniest thing ever and was not expecting it to happen lol.

Oh and another thing is that I guess some neighbors, specifically a frog named Henry (maybe others too), prefer not to use umbrellas when it rains and likes to get wet.


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jun 23, 2013)

Blathers no longer goes on and on about every donation. That and you can donate multiple things at once.


----------



## Jedo (Jun 23, 2013)

If you use the megaphone and say Pete into it while Pete is near you, he will be shocked, look at you and wave.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2013)

If you do a sad emote, like heartbreak, near Phyllis, she'll laugh at you.


----------



## Zen (Jun 23, 2013)

If you're having trouble with too many friends visiting, you can do a couple of things:

- set it to best friends only coming over (internet visitors)
- or ask porter to close the gate once the person you want is already in town. They can still leave but no more will come in. 

Or you can always try not having too many friends xD


----------



## Lisha (Jun 23, 2013)

Omg, I didn't know you could close the gate while people were visiting! Thanks Zen. <3


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 23, 2013)

If you use the Megaphone directly behind the villager you are calling, they will get shocked and they will get mad at you.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 23, 2013)

Thunder and lightning, I never noticed this in he old games (although it may have appeared there) but I think it's a nice touch.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 23, 2013)

If you pick something up whilst in a wetsuit, your character will stop in the middle of bending as if it can't bend in the wetsuit! So cute!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 23, 2013)

Was talking about this earlier so thought I'd post it.
How the animals, clothes and if you use a custom-design carpets / and on some items there is an effect added to them to make them look fuzzy. Makes everything look much cuter compared to the mostly block colours on past games.


----------



## Mr.ACNL (Jun 23, 2013)

You can swap out the gyroids on-stage at club lol


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 23, 2013)

Jumping off cliffs in your wetsuit!!!!


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 23, 2013)

The exterior house of the villagers/animals in the town kind of show off their color scheme/hobbies/interests!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2013)

The animals basically know what type of flower is in a garden(like if you have an area filled with tulips) and will actually plant that kind of flower in that area.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 24, 2013)

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> If you time it just right, if you dig a hole right as someone walks over the hole you are digging, they will fall into it like it is a pitfall. I have done this with my brother online. Funniest thing ever and was not expecting it to happen lol.
> 
> Oh and another thing is that I guess some neighbors, specifically a frog named Henry (maybe others too), prefer not to use umbrellas when it rains and likes to get wet.


That digging thing is awesome!

It's actually all frogs I think that don't use umbrellas. They like to get their slimy frog skin all moist.


----------



## maarowak (Jun 24, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> The animals basically know what type of flower is in a garden(like if you have an area filled with tulips) and will actually plant that kind of flower in that area.



I just realized that too! Benjamin seems to like planting roses, Quillson and Tipper plant a lot of Cosmos, haha


They notice what kind of accessories you are using and mention about them. I use the "bandages" and they keep asking me if I'm okay/hurt, if I need something
it's cute and I love the attention ;_; love me more, virtual animals ;_____;


----------



## magneto (Jun 25, 2013)

If you lay down on a double bed you can roll over to the other side, and - assuming it's next to a wall - if you roll again your character will bang his head on the wall


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jun 25, 2013)

I noticed today that when you press R in that photobox the color of youre photo in youre "online-pass" change too a sepia colored look. L change it to a black/white picture


----------



## Jedo (Jun 25, 2013)

Omg, sometimes your neighbors request that you play hide and go seek with them. That neighbor and a couple others hide around your town and you have to find them.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 25, 2013)

I noticed there's a train that runs on the tracks through your town every little while or so... dunno what it does really.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 25, 2013)

I placed my house near the ocean, and when I'm in my house I can hear the waves *o*


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 25, 2013)

When you take your shoes off, your footsteps sound different.


----------



## msts238 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sam said:


> Frogs don't use umbrellas in the rain, and villagers plant flowers! <3



villagers shake tress too


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 25, 2013)

I came home from graduation to play Animal Crossing, natually, during the week I was wearing my graduation cap & gown. I talked to Alice and then this happened:


----------



## Nymph (Jun 26, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> That digging thing is awesome!
> 
> It's actually all frogs I think that don't use umbrellas. They like to get their slimy frog skin all moist.



Aww the thing about the frogs is cuuute! I had no idea! I saw Lily outside during a storm and she was the only animal without an umbrella so I felt kinda bad for her ;_;

But with this new information I feel a bit better about it : D


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 26, 2013)

When you trip on the beach a HUGE mark is caused.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 26, 2013)

When using the megaphone, if you're too close to the animal you're calling - they'll get angry. Lol. I tried shouting outside of Agnes' house to see if it'd wake her up but nope. She'll be harassed later today, I guess. :3


----------



## sharkstache (Jun 26, 2013)

instruments are all autotuned to the KK music in your house.  it works like wii music, and this is one of my favorite parts of the game lol

gulliver makes references to other games like delfino plaza in mario sunshine and rogue port in paper mario haha


----------



## Kalyppso (Jun 26, 2013)

I<3Wolves said:


> When you start the game if your character is wearing long sleeves they sometimes sweat a little. Happened to me mostly during the day.



I could not figure out why I was sweating! Nice catch!

When you mail your townspeople clothes, they wear them! (This might not be new to AC, but it is new to me.)


----------



## Divergent (Jun 26, 2013)

Someone has probably already said this but I really love the little wave the animals do when you leave their house. It's so cute


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 26, 2013)

Wyveria said:


> when you water the flowers they actually perk up a little! the highlights get brighter.
> and i love how isabelle does that little smile when you leave the town hall!





This was the big thing I noticed today.  I like how the water actually falls off of the flowers if you hit the flowers.  Was always watering flowers 2-3 times each just to make sure ya got it before


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 26, 2013)

When I first bought from Labelle, she would say simply, "Thanks." whenever I left her shop from the front door. Now when I leave, she says, "Please come again!"


----------



## Imbri (Jun 26, 2013)

Yurusumaji said:


> When I first bought from Labelle, she would say simply, "Thanks." whenever I left her shop from the front door. Now when I leave, she says, "Please come again!"



Aw, cute! I wonder how much you have to buy from her to get that change. *resolves to purchase more hats and umbrellas*


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 26, 2013)

I like how when you take out the silver tools there's a little shine and when you end the session over wifi your character waves good bye to everyone in the train station^^


----------

